# Nail Knot Tie Fast Tool



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I picked up one off of Ebay for less than $10 delivered. Very easy to use and pretty fast. I did a few Nail Knot Splices to tie leader to main line and was pretty impressed with the out come.Nice smooth taper from braid to fluoro. Not as bulky as Slim Beauty or Uni to Uni and has the fluoro tag on the braid side instead of the fluro side you get on a Albright. Not sure of its strength but seems pretty good........time will tell.

Here is a good You tube demo. 








I was using in the photo, 3lb Crystal with PE 2 (about 10lb) Fluorocarbon. Did 10 wraps of Crystal and 3 of Fluoro.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Very handy looking piece of kit. Found this while I was browsing


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Does a quick and easy Snell type knot to. Would be pretty easy to do a sliding Snell type knot as well.

You aught to give it a go Oddrod.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Bought one, I'm a tackle rat I can't resist bits & bobs and all the better if they're useful


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I just bought one. Looks like a handy tool to tie leader to braid out on the water.


----------



## Puk (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol. Me too. :lol: 
Ebay will sell out soon at this rate!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bugger I should of bought them all before I posted this up and resold them for twice the price. :lol:

More I use this tool the more I like it. The trick is to pull the knot off the tool very firmly and quickly and it comes off nice and uniform, but even if it doesn't you can pull the lose bits in easy enough. I also have done some basic testing of the knots and if you double up the braid it is a lot stronger and even seems to take more to break than a Slim Beauty (just guesstimating, I don't have scales) and is a lot easier to tie.

You'll have to let me know what you think of it when you get em.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

johnH said:


> I just bought one. Looks like a handy tool to tie leader to braid out on the water.


Anything that makes doing these fiddly knots easier, getting a bit hard to see with fine leader material these days.


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought one too haha.

Looks like I will be replacing the slim beauty with nail knots


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I bought 4 of them, one for each tackle bag so I am covered for reef work, river work, wading and pelagic chasing.
Nothing worse than low light conditions, fading light and glasses with spray on them......mind you swmbo insisting that the columns need painting is more important than fishing......that's gotta be a darn close frustration level.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Oddrod said:


> Very handy looking piece of kit. Found this while I was browsing


Wow, that was an awesome vid! 
Cheers for posting,
Regards,
Greg


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

GregL said:


> Oddrod said:
> 
> 
> > Very handy looking piece of kit. Found this while I was browsing
> ...


Do I detect a little sarcasm there Greg? :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

snapperz said:


> GregL said:
> 
> 
> > Oddrod said:
> ...


No man, it may sound funny, but I did actually really enjoy it - I've never actually tied a nail knot - always been on 'a thing to do list', but never actually done it. Seeing how that dude cut up the straw was cool - a bit of stuffing around, but the end result was better than I thought.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

I actually bought the manufactured item. I posted the other link because I never cease to be amazed at the inventiveness of fishermen and kayakers. Who would've thought you could do that with a straw, talk about thinking outside the square. Glad you enjoyed it Greg. A little off topic but I also came across this gadget while browsing. Have a squizz at this. http://www.hook-eze.com/ .


----------



## Puk (Sep 10, 2010)

Could one of these be used to tie some sort of "loop knot" on to the front of a lure? (one that wouldn't pull down to the eye?

Could you just tie a nail knot in a single piece of line, then put it through the eye of the lure, tie another one with the doubled piece, and then slide it down until it stopped against the first one? (If you know what i mean?)

Puk


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know Puk. The only knots demonstrated with either gadget have been slip knots.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Puk said:


> Could one of these be used to tie some sort of "loop knot" on to the front of a lure? (one that wouldn't pull down to the eye?
> 
> Could you just tie a nail knot in a single piece of line, then put it through the eye of the lure, tie another one with the doubled piece, and then slide it down until it stopped against the first one? (If you know what i mean?)
> 
> Puk


You can as you described, but you need to get the first knot in the right place, cause you cant adjust it. Plus the plug is on the bottom so there is no advantage (not to mentioned getting stabbed by the trebs). Quicker and easier to just tie a Rapala knot or similar. or you can use Bimini Twist or Plated Loop with a Round Snapp tied by a Cats Paw.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Oddrod said:


> I actually bought the manufactured item. I posted the other link because I never cease to be amazed at the inventiveness of fishermen and kayakers. Who would've thought you could do that with a straw, talk about thinking outside the square. Glad you enjoyed it Greg. A little off topic but I also came across this gadget while browsing. Have a squizz at this. http://www.hook-eze.com/ .


Oddrod,that video with the straw inspired me to try making one out of a Bic pen.Cut it with a hacksaw blade the same way he did with the straw.Seemed to work OK (just need to watch the video a few more times)BTW the hook eze is available at Kmart in Goulburn if you are interested in buying one of them.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

snapperz said:


> Oddrod said:
> 
> 
> > I actually bought the manufactured item. I posted the other link because I never cease to be amazed at the inventiveness of fishermen and kayakers. Who would've thought you could do that with a straw, talk about thinking outside the square. Glad you enjoyed it Greg. A little off topic but I also came across this gadget while browsing. Have a squizz at this. http://www.hook-eze.com/ .
> ...


Thanks snapperz but I've got a couple of those already. Picked them up at the markets at Coolangatta last year whan I was at the Wintersun Festival.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Handy for the fly bag..now im inspired to find something to do a bimini twist, love an easy way to put these together.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Try this site for a bimini tool http://www.pcwi.com.au/fishing/index.htm


----------

